# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and may your day be filled with love and joy! 


I have so much to be thankful for and the best Family one could ask for.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving folks. Hope folks are healthy and happy and have plenty of reasons to be grateful!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gobble, gobble, gobble
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving kinda of late though. Had a great feast with the neighbors. 

Made Turkey schnitzel for breakfast from the Turkey I killed a couple weeks ago with fried eggs on top. Smoked a Turkey on the pellet grill and nailed it. And roasted another in the Turkey toaster. Me an wife had a competition. Made my moms chocolate pie and my grandmas butterscotch pie. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Was a good Turkey day for us, I hope it was good for everyone !!
The Montana crew showed up.....haven't seen them for a while. 
Our daughter got homesick, and "had" to come home. Got to see my red head grand daughters. 
We have been being careful......
It only put us one over the 10 person gathering "rule" 

My wife and I had a little competition as well. 
She baked the turkey in an oven bag, and I smoked a ham in the smoker. 
I made my own glaze and basted every 45 minutes. 

Even she admits ........I won. The ham was marvelous :mrgreen:
The turkey was good, but the ham was hit hard by the crowd !!

Was a good day for sure.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

When you fill-up on snacks, and then they bring out Turkey and stuffing :mrgreen:


----------

